# photos of sidecarred crib?



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has any. I need to wrap my head around what it looks like to really think if it will work for us, and due to the nature of our bedroom furniture (heavy and hard to move) and our bedroom (very small) I need to envision it before committing to trying it out.

DS is 9 months old and co-sleeping is slowly starting to drive me crazy. We've been sleeping on a futon in the nursery for two months now, and I'm lonesome for a) my husband and b) my comfy mattress (and not always in that order.)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I have some photos, but you have to excuse the unmade bed!!!







And keep in mind that this is a makeshift top sheet being used as a fitted sheet while I do laundry, so it looks like there's a bigger crack than there really is, because the sheet is all rumpled. Really, the join between the bed and crib is almost seamless. (And as a bonus you can see my DD sleeping!)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4uosrd0

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5z789s0


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks, mama! that really helps.


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

I hate to butt in, but is that a typical crib with one side removed? Or what??


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErikaLeigh* 
I hate to butt in, but is that a typical crib with one side removed? Or what??

It's a convertible crib, the kind that turns into a toddler daybed. So it's sturdy even with the side removed. It's lashed to the bedframe with bungee cords, with the mattress shoved close to our mattress and the far side stuffed with towels. We're cosleeping with twins and need the extra space!


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
I have some photos, but you have to excuse the unmade bed!!!







And keep in mind that this is a makeshift top sheet being used as a fitted sheet while I do laundry, so it looks like there's a bigger crack than there really is, because the sheet is all rumpled. Really, the join between the bed and crib is almost seamless. (And as a bonus you can see my DD sleeping!)

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4uosrd0

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=5z789s0

oooh...neat! Is it safe for a mobile 1 year old (are the bed/crib hitched together at all?) Would be great for my baby...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv my lil pearl* 
oooh...neat! Is it safe for a mobile 1 year old (are the bed/crib hitched together at all?) Would be great for my baby...

Yeah, this time around we bungee corded them together. With DD1, we lashed them with light rope, but the bungee cord makes it easier to undo them and put them back together again if it's ever necessary (TMI I know but like when DD threw up and it dribbled into the crack.)

We slept with DD1 with the sidecar from 10 months to 15 months and she did fine with it; she didn't fall out once. I would be more cautious with a younger mobile baby like a 7-month crawler....


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

sidecarred crib, Jenny Lind non convertible kind.


----------



## RoseRed (Dec 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IfMamaAintHappy* 
sidecarred crib, Jenny Lind non convertible kind.


Thats the kind we have! I glad you posted this pic.. it proved to DH that we should do that lol


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoseRed* 
Thats the kind we have! I glad you posted this pic.. it proved to DH that we should do that lol

That's the one we have too!
We want to set the room up so the girls can sleep together -- and so I can come in and sleep with them whenever they need me.

We have a fullsize bed and the Jenny Lind crib....

Is it safe to let a 12 month old and 3 y/o sleep together unsupervised (some of the time -- I tend to "float" btw their room and mine in the middle of the night.)


----------



## josh&davesmomme (Feb 24, 2006)

this is ours http://groups.msn.com/SteveandLishsF...decarcrib.msnw with how we did it


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Here and here are pictures of our sidecarred crib.

Both our bed and our crib are from Ikea.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

these are all so great! I think this is what we will do when our babe is a couple months old. I wish I would have known about this with DS Owen...we shared our double/full size bed with him until he was one. Then we got our queen size bed and he was in it with us all night until he was 2. Now I am looking at the queen size bed and wondering if I am really willing to give up much of my space for the new baby!








I really don't know how we did it in a double bed with Owen for a year.

Thanks for sharing all the pics. I really like LemurMommies IKEA crib/bed that match.

We need a new bed frame...maybe we will copy you (sorry)


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Copy away! I LOVE the setup.

Also, we are planning to TTC again late this year or early next. By the time DC #2 rolls around, DS will be nearly 2, so we are going to get the matching single bed to our double and set it up for DS on DP's side, and use the crib for the new babe.

Immitation is sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so unbelievably jealous of all you mamas.







I wish we could co-sleep (I have a sleeping disorder so we can't), or at least sidecar like that. We put ds in the pack n play at the foot of our bed as a compromise. That sidecaring looks so cozy.


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

any ideas about a side car for a bed that's low to the ground? like 22 inches?
-thanks


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Subbing for a friend who is considering this...


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

When our crib is dropped to the lower setting, I would say that it is lower than 22 inches off the ground. If the crib matress can't be dropped that low, can the bed be raised by using foam or blankets under the mattress to give extra height?


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

that's a good idea- thanks


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

bumpity bump for another mama.


----------

